
How to stop people from unsubscribing to your newsletter and other tips - KristianJ
https://sleeknote.com/blog/email-marketing-up-to-date?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=hackernews&utm_campaign=email_marketing_up_to_date
======
dozzie
> First of all, don't buy data. It is never going to work as well. It is much
> better if you collect your leads in a genuine way and on your own site.

So, basically, the advice here is "don't act like a spammer". Good advice, but
I thought it's _fsckin ' obvious_.

The rest of the article is low-density garbage. Number one thing to keep
people on your mailing list is to provide _useful information_ through this
list. And be humble: your product is rarely this useful information.

